# How to apply as a volunteer for a provider?



## Schultz (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking to get my feet wet, mind the pun. Looking for 3 - 6 month of experience with any high volume provider as a Level 1 technical support. I want to familiarize myself with WHMCS, SolusVM, OpenVZ & KVM technologies.

I'm currently studying to complete my Diploma in Networking. Already have Certificate III & IV. Australian based.

Such a role would be part-time/casual (1-3 hours a day) during Australian time (Sydney).

My request is simple - I want knowledge, not financial gain.

Whom would I contacted for such a position, hell, are there any providers out there willing to take me? 

Thanks!


----------



## GreenHostBox (Jun 16, 2014)

I rarely seen providers take volunteers but I have seen providers take new people willing to learn for a job. I suggest trying everything yourself starting from ordering a server. I don't really see why anyone would take their time off to teach someone for free but I'm sure there's at least someone.


----------



## kcaj (Jun 16, 2014)

I too would love to get into this again. I used to work for quite a reputable provider but left, even with that experience behind me it can be hard getting into anything.


----------



## expertvm (Jun 16, 2014)

You might want to contact some local based hosting provider in Australia. They would be good for your resume in future if you plan to look for job based in your home country


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah it's mega hard to get into places... Especially when and where many of these companies don't have staff (i.e. sole operators and two guys named Moe).

I'll echo @expertvm on this one.  Dealing with a regional company where you is the ticket and they tend to provide real internships, work experience and potential for post-studies employment.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 4, 2014)

For those curious as to how this kid behaves, I give you the following:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/30449/crissic-net-experiences-of-an-almost-employee

Read thread and then stay clear of this joker

@

@viCommunications

One of the names he uses:

viCommunications LLC

Attn: Edin Jusupovic

16/34-36 Castlereagh St

LIVERPOOL, NSW 2170

(02)97349139

(04)432795188

Located in: http://www.scribd.com/doc/222285337/DMCA


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 4, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Located in: http://www.scribd.com/doc/222285337/DMCA


A. the irony of someone who runs a hacker forum filing a DMCA

B. word of advice to Crissic.  It's probably better not to publicly discuss your reasons for not hiring someone.  Check the labor laws in your state.  I know in New York if I publicly posted "I didn't hire John Doe for these reasons..." that John Doe could turn around and file a complaint or lawsuit and probably win the complaint even if he was the one who started the forum thread I replied to.  tl;dr employees/job applicants can shoot their mouths off in public about an employer but as an employer your mouth is basically gagged when it comes to publicly discussing an individual employee/job applicant.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 4, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> B. word of advice to Crissic.  It's probably better not to publicly discuss your reasons for not hiring someone.  Check the labor laws in your state.  I know in New York if I publicly posted "I didn't hire John Doe for these reasons..." that John Doe could turn around and file a complaint or lawsuit and probably win the complaint even if he was the one who started the forum thread I replied to.  tl;dr employees/job applicants can shoot their mouths off in public about an employer but as an employer your mouth is basically gagged when it comes to publicly discussing an individual employee/job applicant.


Yeah it's a bit tricky of course. I'm not totally familiar with the laws relating to that, but it was a volunteer capacity so that just adds more complication to that


----------



## drmike (Jul 4, 2014)

Based on the nature of what transpired...  The OP put private info out on public forum cause he was mad that he was shun... Yeah,  laws government meat and potatoes really aren't on OP's side.  

Even if such were slightly different, there are jurisdiction matters.   Doubt the lad  is going to ask for allowance to go after a provider across the ocean.  Would be epic fail and waste.

There's a reason some of us won't outsource to, allow volunteers from, or otherwise engage in business relationships with people of these communities....  My rule of thumb when I do so (which violates laws in many States) is to determine the age of the person.  If they aren't along in life (i.e. not a teenager) then no dice.  Cause normally, even bad actors reform themselves by the time college comes around or the real world of work arrives.  Likelihood of problems goes way down and likelihood they hate post on sites nears zero.

So how to determine age, legally?  Simple.  Ask for CV / resume and make sure education / school is included and years are noted.  Then do the math.


----------



## syncrohost (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd suggest getting a server and start going through the manual and guides.  The software you mentioned above are free or have a trial version.  Try to build some ground knowledge first before touching anything in production.  Most datacenters would want/need someone who is somewhat familiar.    You should make a list of all datacenters in your area and call them to see if they have any intern programs for which you can apply for.  I've seen it on WHT a while back.


----------

